# Help! Need advice on new wheel set under $1,000



## crisgarenas (Apr 25, 2014)

For reasons beyond my control :mad2: I am going to have to postpone the upgrade I was looking to do....Oh well. 

In the mean time, one thing I can do is updating wheels to my Giant. I have the stock wheels. I can't go crazy on spending right now, so.... What wheels under $1,000 would you guys recommend?

For now I am only know of Mavic Ksyrium Elite S because one of the guys who ride with me has them. I heard good comments on Flucrums and Reynolds, and Zipp (from what I heard) is too expensive. 

Any help as far as brands, models and places where to buy is appreciated!

Thanks for your feedback!!!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I tried to post this from my phone earlier, but I guess it didn't go through.... so:

One of my favorite all-time wheelsets I have owned is the Zipp 101s and you should easily be able to find a new set in you price range on ebay (often for like $700-800 or so). Zipp also makes the 30 wheelset in that price range though they are about 100 grams heavier than the 101s. Fulcrum's Racing series has multiple wheels in that price range starting with their Quattros at about $300. The Ksyrium Elites are also a great value given weight, durability and price. The new Ksyrium SLS wheels are a little more than $1000 at $1100, but they are super light. Roval, Bontrager, Shimano and countless other manufacturers have wheels in that price range as well, so you have lots of options long as you don't want super aero carbon. If you do, the best deal I have seen is for BladeX wheels 38mm Chinese Carbon that come with a basalt braking surface and some good brake pads. They sell for $450ish to $650ish or so. Hang in there and just do what you can for now. Things will probably get better soon.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Bontrager RXL wheels would fit that bill, 1390g and uses a DT Swiss hub shell and internals.

Giant has the P-SL0 wheels, 1590g and same DT Swiss internals. There is also the Giant Scandium wheels as well which are around the 1375-1400g range.

Shimano Dura-Ace C24 9000 wheels, carbon and nice.

I personally wouldn't use another set of Mavic. I had the Kysrium SLS wheels. Nice and light, proprietary hub design, spokes that no one stocks. Then when the hub went south on my causing 2 spokes to break I had to wait around for 6 weeks to be told it would be another 2 weeks before Mavic could get to the wheels. Luckily the shop owner refunded my money and got me into another set of wheels.


----------



## crisgarenas (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks Guys!

I've heard similar comments on Mavic wheels, somewhat of mixed opinions on them. I would probably go with the Ksyrium Elite if I decided to go with Mavic.... but I am not completely sold on those. 

Another point worth considering: I live in Florida, where there is no hills at all(other than bridges LOL!!!). As such, I was thinking on Aero wheels, but not sure if there is any decent set for under $1,000. I am gearing towards aero wheels now, considering a potential aero advantage versus a climbing wheel. 

I appreciate your input!


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

This topic has been done to death... really. There's even a forum for it. At any rate, we need to know how much you weigh and what kind of riding you do. 

I would go with a custom built set of wheels from a guy like Brent @ hoopswheels.com. ($600 for a pair of 1,550 weight whels, 23mm wide with as many spokes as your weight demands). If you do choose go to retail and ride hard or weigt a good amount, make sure to eschew secksy for function. 20/20 spoke wheelsets may not be ver practical.


----------



## crisgarenas (Apr 25, 2014)

9W9W said:


> This topic has been done to death... really. There's even a forum for it. At any rate, we need to know how much you weigh and what kind of riding you do.
> 
> I would go with a custom built set of wheels from a guy like Brent @ hoopswheels.com. ($600 for a pair of 1,550 weight whels, 23mm wide with as many spokes as your weight demands). If you do choose go to retail and ride hard or weigt a good amount, make sure to eschew secksy for function. 20/20 spoke wheelsets may not be ver practical.


9W9W, Being new to the forum and in some way, to road cycling (this is why I posted my question in the "Begginers" section), I apologize for not providing the proper info, so here it is:

Weight: 165lbs
Riding about 150 miles a week, 100% flat terrain
For now I only do solo and weekend group rides, but eventually I would like to try my luck in some races, even crits, depending how well I can develop myself in the next 6-12 months. 

Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I also answered in your other thread, but BWW has a pretty solid rep. 

Here are some road offerings in your weight range:
Road Under 190lbs


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

no prob. 

pro tip: if you go to the wheels forum, find the white search box and type keywords in you'll get tons of threads you can search through in your spare time. 

you will inevitably have the same question about bibs at some point in the future...hit the search box, debated till cows come home and all that good insight is there. 

No reason why you can't have a *very* nice wheel with all of the things you want for that price. A buddy is having 50mm deep OEM Chinese supplier rims built up with very nice DTSwiss hubs for $1,000. 

I'd suggest getting one the newer wider rims (that's right, wider as opposed to deeper, deeper is good too just not too narrow), that way your 25mm rubber and have it nice and flush with your rim and they'll offer increased rigidity.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

crisgarenas said:


> Another point worth considering: I live in Florida, where there is no hills at all(other than bridges LOL!!!). As such, I was thinking on Aero wheels, but not sure if there is any decent set for under $1,000. *I am gearing towards aero wheels now, considering a potential aero advantage* versus a climbing wheel.
> 
> I appreciate your input!


Just as a FYI, unless you're better than most recreational cyclists, you'll get little or no aero advantage. 

Some studies suggest it takes sustained speeds over 30 MPH (others say high 20's). If you can manage that, all the more power to you!

Also, consider crosswinds when running wheelsets with deeper rims.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

You could go custom. Mine were a little more than that but you could probably come close with just a little less. I used Pacenti with Chris King hubs and DT Swiss aero spokes. Came in around 1100 less a discount. Guessing if you went with White Industry hubs it might knock off a bit. Non aero spokes a little more.


----------



## crisgarenas (Apr 25, 2014)

PJ352 said:


> Just as a FYI, unless you're better than most recreational cyclists, you'll get little or no aero advantage.
> 
> Some studies suggest it takes sustained speeds over 30 MPH (others say high 20's). If you can manage that, all the more power to you!
> 
> Also, consider crosswinds when riding wheel sets with deeper rims.


You got a good point relative to crosswinds and deep rims. Does that means that I should not consider aero wheels at all? Are those only advantageous for TT and Tri's? 

From my little knowledge of the subject, a cyclist who wants to focus on long distance rides (e.g, Gran Fondos), should not use an aero wheel because of weight and wind effects? 

BTW, I am learning a big deal from all of you. Many thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

crisgarenas said:


> You got a good point relative to crosswinds and deep rims. Does that means that I should not consider aero wheels at all? Are those only advantageous for TT and Tri's?
> 
> From my little knowledge of the subject, a cyclist who wants to focus on long distance rides (e.g, Gran Fondos), should not use an aero wheel because of weight and wind effects?
> 
> BTW, I am learning a big deal from all of you. Many thanks!


This type of upgrade is like any other in that you have to think about what you expect out of it, and at what cost. 

To answer your question, if you primarily ride in flatter, relatively open areas that are prone to wind, I see no advantage going with aero wheels. As you say, they're primarily designed for shorter, sprint type uses (and as mentioned earlier, at a fairly high average speed), but many like the aesthetics (me included) and buy them regardless of (or despite) the intended use. 

If you're just looking to upgrade to a lighter, general purpose wheelset as a recreational rider, I suggest staying with something in the 15-1650g range with 'somewhat' shallower rims and loose ball (cup/ cone) bearings. Might be lower bling, but they'll also be easier to maintain and cheaper than some of what you're looking at. _And_ maybe more importantly, perform better in less than ideal conditions.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I have bought two wheel sets, spent a bunch of money and they damn sure make the bikes look good. They do not make me any faster.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

obed said:


> I have bought two wheel sets, spent a bunch of money and they damn sure make the bikes look good. They do not make me any faster.


Yup. Oftentimes, that's the _real_ bottom line.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

You have $1k burning a hole in your hand.
The following questions need to be answered.
Why are you looking for a new set of wheels and what are expectations from a new set of wheels?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

obed said:


> I have bought two wheel sets, spent a bunch of money and they damn sure make the bikes look good. They do not make me any faster.


Mine break less though. And they do feel a tad faster and more comfortable.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I never had breaking issues and I think going to a different tire and pressure helped more with comfort than the wheels did.
I do like the angry bee sound that comes when I coast though, the enve smart series 6.7 look good and sound good...when I coast up behind someone I do not need to call out, the wheels let them know I am there.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

obed said:


> I never had breaking issues and I think going to a different tire and pressure helped more with comfort than the wheels did.
> I do like the angry bee sound that comes when I coast though, the enve smart series 6.7 look good and sound good...when I coast up behind someone I do not need to call out, the wheels let them know I am there.


I got a little stronger build with about the same weight. Stiffer feeling for what's that worth. 

I had broken a lot of spokes and even had the wheels warrantied.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

In a hurry, I ordered and installed a set of Shimano Ultegra wheels for my wife's carbon bike. Seems like they were around $550 for the set. . . but I'm not certain about that. Anyway, she's fine with them.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

People always say you wont notice a lighter set of wheels, I call BS on it. My wife who rides a decent of time noticed her. I bought her a nice Trek Domane 4.3 carbon bike last year, had a decent set of stock wheels. I put a set of the Bontrager RXL wheels on it and she noticed on the very next ride that they were stiffer and easier to spin up.

if my wife can notice, then most anyone will notice the benefits.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TJay74 said:


> People always say you wont notice a lighter set of wheels, I call BS on it. My wife who rides a decent of time noticed her. I bought her a nice Trek Domane 4.3 carbon bike last year, had a decent set of stock wheels. I put a set of the Bontrager RXL wheels on it and she noticed on the very next ride that they were stiffer and easier to spin up.
> 
> if my wife can notice, then most anyone will notice the benefits.


With all due respect, this is hardly a controlled study. It's your wife's _perception_ that there was a performance increase. I call it the placebo effect. I've spent some money, so it must have been worthwhile.

I will agree that turn in/ handling will be quicker/ sharper with a lighter wheelset, but performance gains are (at best) marginal.


----------



## the_rouleur (May 3, 2014)

TJay74 said:


> People always say you wont notice a lighter set of wheels, I call BS on it.


At a constant speed with no accelerations most riders wouldn't notice even a half kg heavier wheelset, you wouldn't do significantly faster climbs either.

Once you throw accelerations into the equation though most riders would notice the difference.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> With all due respect, this is hardly a controlled study. It's your wife's _perception_ that there was a performance increase. I call it the placebo effect. I've spent some money, so it must have been worthwhile.
> I will agree that turn in/ handling will be quicker/ sharper with a lighter wheelset, but performance gains are (at best) marginal.


^^^ This. My five years of average speed recorded data shows NO difference between my heaviest wheels (1762g & heavier tires) and my lightest wheels (1410g and lighter tires) even though I can FEEL a difference on the day I do the swap. The ride average speed that day will be the same.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Weight of wheels is most relevant when considering the additional weight they add to the overall weight of a bike. The overall weight of a bike is just one portion of the overall weight of what you are pulling up long unrelenting climbs (your body and equipment are the rest). There are a number of studies out there that show what every pound or kg adds as an obstacle on certain gradient and category climbs if anyone needs to see it. For most of us, on most of our rides, the benefits of super aero or super light wheels are minimal at best. They look cool though and there is nothing wrong with that either IMO. Stiffness and width are bigger factors for me, but at the end of the day, I say get what you want and what you like because it is your bike and your money. Let the judges judge if that's their thing and do you man.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

FWIW….

Tech FAQ: Does bike weight matter? - VeloNews.com

Bicycle Weight, the Benefits Quantified


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Another interesting discussion on how much all of this equipment we talk about really matters. 

Video: Climbing tech at the Giro d?Italia


----------



## crisgarenas (Apr 25, 2014)

Update... I found a lightly used Ksyrium Elite S set @ performance and I pulled the trigger.... I can always return it if I don't like it (Performance Bike perks)... I also got myself a Selle Italia saddle, as the Giant stock one was giving me so much pain.... I am very excited about the new setup, let's see how it rolls. Thanks to all of you for your advice!!!


----------

